# The sound of a marble in flight



## twparish (Apr 13, 2013)

My very first post/question -- i just found this forum a couple of weeks ago and have already learned a lot.

I live on a lake and feral ducks have been fouling my dock -- I recently purchased a cheap Daisy slingshot and some marbles and have been busy running off ducks.

My dock is about 60 yards from my back porch and I notice that when I shoot over the ducks, they seem to hear the marble and immediately take off flying.

Does it make a noise loud enough for them to hear ?

Thanks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. The answer is an obvious yes.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I found it fascinating to hear the sound of a steel BB whizzing past get a pal to shoot safely by you its very cool.


----------



## twparish (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replies -- Next question: Are there slingshot projectiles that make a loud whistling noise ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A simple hex nut will be a little noisier. ( 5/8 "). Sometimes a silhouette of a predator such as a coyote deters them. Those wind pinwheels for scaring birds in gardens may work. Wind chimes also. Mix it up and be creative as they adjust and learn your tricks.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Air rifle lead pellets make a distinct whistle sound ...


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

luxor5 said:


> Air rifle lead pellets make a distinct whistle sound ...


even more so if you put them in the barrel reversed


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Foiling your fouling fowls.

I'm sorry your dock is "fouled" by fowls. To foil these fouling fowls, post a wild rice stuffing duck recipie on the dock in clear acetate with a picture of a roast duck. Or place, face up, a photo of the politician of your choice. Any decent duck would deposit his/her signature on the photo instread of your dock, thus reducing the prospect of depositing it on your dock. Replace the photo, of preferably a gun control liberal, periodically with cone head de jour politico, as would be politically correct. Mail the fouled photo to the politician. This would handle two birds with one stone. Pun intended.

Tape a small whistle to an arrow and launch it over the duck's heads. Whistle like appendages are attached tro cars to warn off deer from the road before you impale one on the bumper of your auto. Use one of these taped to an arrow. (Am I the Tesla of duck repellant tactics now?)

Seriously, with geese this works, maybe with ducks..worth a try for free if ducks eat grains as geese do. Do ducks eat corn grains? No kidding, geese can be trapped doing this.

Drill small holes in dried corn kernals using your Dremel or whatever drill. Corn is hard like pastic. Don't drill through and drill your finger, CYA and warnings apply here. While waiting for the fouling fowls to help pass the time, thread 8lb test monofiliment line through the holes and tie to the kernals such as beads on a string but separated by say 3 feet between kernals in one continuous strand nd put it straight, not all tangled up, on the dock. Make a dozen or two dozen kernals on a strand. Lay this on the boards of your dock where the ducks have their (board) meetings. When they swollow the kernals they become impailed on the line, connected, and won't give up their corn treasures. Put some unstrung kernals in the midst as well so as to encourage them to eat heartily. When you approach, will they all fly off in a nice long orderly string in perfect unison? No. They will be like ducks on a string and flop around in a group all tied together and you can just go down, best with a hungry friend, and get/net/shoot them or at least some of them and do the necessaries to cook them up. Nothing like roast duck for supper and your dock is cleaner. If you don't want to harm the birds, employ from a pet pound/shelter a nice big gnarley arfield style cat or employ a dog who loves to mess with critters. The ducks will see the employee running toward them and take flight and your employee will have fun. Perhaps your employee may snag a free meal, reducing your expense of purchasing pet food.

Duck Tesla idea #4. Install a speaker under the dock hooked up to a recorder with a recording which you turn on from the comfort of your picture window. "Beat it! You lice infested overgrown sparrows!" Play the recording when the ducks arrive to the boarded dock for their board meeting. Alternative...use a quip from the Democratic caucus.

Duck Tesla idea #5. Employ a Chechan political asylum immagrant and his brother to set a command detonated device of small magnitude using ball bearings and BBs on the dock. Collect the fowl, pluck and roast.

Usually, but not including SSers, average Joe Sixpack citizens are ducks in a row nodding yes to a liberal bleeding heart politician de jour but like ducks strung together it'll be too late when the Joes notice their mutual trap and are likewise plucked of their rights.

Duck Tesla idea #6. Use a crossbow and nail a few of them, but be careful of neighbors who are duck sympathists and the propensity of stray bolts. "I shot an arrow into the air. It came to Earth I know not where. Years later I found it... in the end of a friend."


----------



## twparish (Apr 13, 2013)

Susi,

Your answer is priceless, my wife and I really enjoyed it.

*To all:* Thanks for the answers, I have scrounged up some old hex nuts and they seem to work better. Just this morning, I took a long shot at five of the critters out in the lake, they were last seen frantically flying north, they should be approaching the North Pole about now.

Two weeks ago, I had not used a slingshot for ablout 70 years, --- now at 88 years old I am enthused and this will probably end up as a hobby along with Bass Fishing.

I have on order now, one slingshot from Nathan Masters and one from William Hays, waiting for thier arrival, also constructing a catchbox.

That about sums it up and this will probably close out the topic.

T W Parish

[email protected]


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome to the addiction your never to old to get bit by the slingshot bug. LOL

If it was me I think I would put up with fouling fowls for a couple of more months, then aim my hex nuts a little lower.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Man, you got bitten FAST!


----------

